# [A] [Gilneas - PvE] (25er) Auge des Sturms sucht (2/8 hc)



## Veilan (9. Dezember 2011)

Auge des Sturms, kurz AdS genannt, ist eine der ältesten und erfolgreichsten PvE Gilden auf Gilneas und auf den deutschen PvE Realms. 
Der Kern unserer Spieler ist seit dem WoW Release in unserer Gemeinschaft.

Nachdem wir jeden Content erfolgreich gemeistert haben, haben wir beschlossen, mit Cata etwas weniger Zeit für das Raiden aufzubringen, wobei wir dennoch weiter erfolgreich die Hardmodes angehen. Dies geschieht im 25er Modus, da 25er Raids doch wesentlich mehr das Gefühl von "epicness" erzeugen! 10er können gern nebenbei mit Twinks geraidet werden, eine erfolgreiche Twink-Stammgruppe von uns hat bereits drei Hardmodes erfolgreich gelegt.

Wir bieten euch hier ein angenehmes Gilden- und Raidumfeld mit einer erfahrenen Gildenleitung, die seit Classic in WoW aktiv ist.

Unsere Raidzeiten sind :

Mittwoch 19:30 Uhr - 23:00 Uhr
Sonntags 19:00 Uhr - 23:00 Uhr
Montags 19:30 Uhr - 23:00 Uhr

Sollte der aktuelle Content bereits vor Ablauf der ID clear sein, sind die verbleibenden Termine natürlich raidfrei.

Wir erwarten von jedem einzelnen Spieler, dass er für die Gilde spielt! Teamfähigkeit wird bei uns Groß geschrieben, Egospieler und Selbstdarsteller sind fehl am Platze. Man muss bereit sein sich selbst und seine Spielweise jederzeit anzupassen, sollte es die aktuelle Aufgabe erfordern. Ebenso solltet ihr zu jedem Raid motiviert sein, das Beste aus eurem Char heraus zu holen und die nötige Disziplin mitbringen, um auch in schweren Zeiten nicht die Beherrschung zu verlieren.

Equipment ist ein weiteres Kriterium. Es ist momentan nicht zwingend erforderlich, dass ihr auf jedem Platz mit Best-in-Slot Gegenständen aufwartet, brauchbar sollte es dennoch sein. Hier spielt auch eine Rolle, ob das Equip vernünftig gesockelt, reforged und verzaubert ist! Goldsparer und Leute, die kein Interesse haben, Leistungs aus ihrem Char herauszuholen, brauchen wir nicht in unseren Reihen.

Noch viel wichtiger ist der nächste Punkt, die Raiderfahrung:
Nicht nur, dass ihr euren Char im Solospiel im Schlaf beherrschen müsst, auch in einer Raidumgebung solltet ihr stets die Übersicht behalten. Je mehr Erfahrung ihr in schwerem Content vorweisen könnt, desto besser.

Selbstverständlich sollte sein, dass ihr über einen WoW-Fähigen PC verfügt und die dazugehörige, stabile Internetverbindung. Teamspeak 3 ist installiert und ihr könnt auch mit Hilfe eines Mikrofons mit uns kommunizieren. Lags und Disconnects sind für euch ein Fremdwort und Zauber von Bossen lassen eure FPS nicht auf 5 absinken. Wir stellen im Raid stets Alchemiekessel und Fischmahle, dennoch sollten Flasks, Futter und vor allem Tränke vorhanden sein.

25er Raid

Progress:

Drachenseele 2/8 hc


aktueller Klassenbedarf:

Todesritter (DD) - Mittel
Todesritter (Tank) - Mittel
Druide (Gleichgewicht) - Sehr hoch
Druide (Feral-DD) - Mittel
Druide (Feral-Tank) - Mittel
Druide (Wiederherstellung) - Mittel
Jäger - Sehr hoch
Magier - Sehr hoch
Paladin (Heilig) - Kein Bedarf
Paladin (Vergeltung) - kein Bedarf
Paladin (Schutz) - Kein Bedarf
Priester (DD) - Mittel
Priester (Heiler) - Hoch
Schurke - Gering
Schamane (Wiederherstellung) - Kein Bedarf
Schamane (Verstärkung) - Mittel
Schamane (Elementar) - Mittel
Hexenmeister - Sehr hoch
Krieger (DD) - Hoch
Krieger (Tank) - Kein Bedarf



Gehört ihr zu einer Klasse deren Bedarf derzeit nicht hoch eingestuft ist könnt ihr euch dennoch bei uns bewerben wenn ihr davon überzeugt seid gut in unser Team zu passen und ihr uns von euch überzeugen könnt!
Gute Spieler sind stets gern gesehen.

Legende:
Kein Bedarf - im Ausnahmefall können wir noch einen sehr guten Bewerber unterbringen
Gering - Ein sehr vielversprechender Bewerber hat durchaus eine Chance
Mittel - Ein Spieler wird noch benötigt
Hoch - Ein bis Zwei Spieler können wir noch gebrauchen
Sehr hoch - Mindestens Zwei freie Slots verfügbar, umgehend Bewerben!     

Interesse geweckt? Wunderbar 

Folgende Dinge sollten in deiner Bewerbung stehen:

1. Persönliche Informationen (Herkunft, Alter, usw.)
2. Informationen zu deinem Charakter (Armory Link etc.)
3. Deine Erfahrung in World of Warcraft
4. WOL Links, Videos und andere Dinge - falls vorhanden - damit wir sehen, dass du spielerisch zu uns passt
5. Screenshot deines Interfaces

Nehmt euch viel Zeit für eure Bewerbung und schickt uns so viele Informationen wie möglich - das ist der erste Eindruck, den ihr hinterlasst. Eine lieblose Bewerbung deutet für uns auf einen lustlosen Bewerber hin!

Bewerbungen könnt ihr entweder in unserem Forum (http://www.adsgilde.de/viewforum.php?f=5) posten oder völlig anonym per PM an Emeralda, Arkanta, Belwar oder Garithos schicken.


----------



## Veilan (27. Dezember 2011)

push


----------



## Veilan (4. Januar 2012)

push


----------



## Veilan (14. Januar 2012)

push


----------



## Veilan (24. Januar 2012)

push


----------



## Veilan (1. Februar 2012)

push


----------

